# Dometic 9100 Power Awning Bent Awning Arm.



## DFG

I own a 2012 Outback 301BQ with a Dometic 9100 power awning.

While camping this year an unexpected gust of wind bent the awning arm located towards the rear of the trailer.

With assistance I can still extend & retract the awning but will need to replace the damaged arm by next season.

It is my understanding individual parts are not available; the entire left hand awning assembly must be replaced, similar to the picture below










I have searched the internet for instructions but have not found any yet. I called Dometic but I was 24th in the queue........ I hung up to try another day.

Has anyone replaced an awing assembly?

If yes, how difficult was it to replace?

Is this a DIY repair or should I consider taking it to a repair shop?

Thank you in advance for your assistance, Dick Bailey


----------



## villui

hi: just read your post. I don't have any info for you but i'm hoping others will at which point i'll keep for reference in case it happens to me.

good luck.


----------



## DFG

*Update - I could still use the awning but had to help it close while another person was holding the retract button. The beginning of this month I replaced the bent arm. Below is an outline of the procedure/steps I used and some comments that maybe helpful. The RV dealers wanted $250 labor plus parts to replace the arm. Except for issues (my fault) with the torsion spring I installed in less than 2 hours.*

*I purchased the replacement arm from Dryers which was dropped shipped directly from Dometic. Unfortunately I had to return the first two; 1st shipment the "L Bracket" & "Back Channel" were not aligned when fastened together.......top of the L Bracket had a 1/2" - 5/8" gap from the Back Channel. 2nd shipment; the shipping container was torn in several places and open end on one end; I looked into the open end and noted the L Bracket & Back Channel was similar to the 1st shipment, I refused to accept the order. Poor packaging & QC by Dometic and I am sure UPS did not handle the package like fine china.*

*Dometic does not offer instructions on how to replace the left arm. I used several awning installation instructions I found on line as a guide:*

*-Extend awning.*

*-Drill out the 4 pop rivets. I used a 3/16" bit to remove the pop rivets.*

*-Retract awning, leave about 6" to allow space to remove the LH Top Casting and to lock the torsion spring.*

* -Insert a cotter pin through the end cap and torsion rod. Dometic recommends using a 7/64" x 2 3/4" cotter pin. I missed this step and it was painful to my right hand when the torsion spring unwound!*

*- Wrap several tie wraps around the front and back channel close to the LH Top Casting to prevent the arm from opening.*

* - A helper is recommended for the next two steps*

* - Remove hex screw in the front channel and lift out the LH Top Casting. Support the awning.....I used a ladder and adjustable pole to support the awning.*

* - Remove the 4 hex crews from the top mounting bracket and remove the arm from the trailer.*

*I used paint thinner to clean the area. Virtually no caulk was used by Outback around the top mounting bracket.*

*Installation - I reversed the above steps and caulked the top bracket and pop rivets. New Hex screws and pop rivets came with the awning arm. I reused the existing top mounting bracket hex screws vs the supplied due to size and length. All hoes in the trailer aligned perfectly to the new arm. I hope this helps, except for the torsion spring issue it was straight forward repair. Sorry I did not take any pictures.*


----------

